# Unusual patio cover



## ICE (Oct 22, 2011)

There is a permit from 1983 to "legalize" the patio cover.  That means that it was built without a permit prior to 1983.  The permit doesn't indicate square footage and this is about 1000 sq. ft.   Beyond that fact that it is dilapidated is that it was never structurally sound, or even close.  Many of the saddles have no attachment to the beam.  Some have one nail.  The only counterforce to uplift is gravity.  The owner wants to replace the roofing.







The hardware is a sleeve that fits the round beam with a saddle welded to the sleeve.  That sounds reasonable enough until you realize that the sleeve is free to rotate.






There is a beam splice over the post and the beams are free floating from the post and each other.






The beam is held in place by magic.  There are six just like it.  This is proof that a fascia board can be stronger than we give credit.  The same goes for air connections.











The saddle is attached to the post with one nail on one side of the post and the beam is not attached to anything.  The 2"x6" sheathing is cantilevered and a bit rotten.


----------



## ICE (Oct 22, 2011)

I can only put six pictures in one post.  Can that be raised to ten?

In as much as there are no positive connections anywhere else, I would guess that the beams resting on beams are doing just that, resting.  The sheathing is holding them in place.  Taking this mess apart will require a plan of action.  The job will most likely fall to a crew of landscapers.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 23, 2011)

hmmm..... wow....... again. The fact that this made it long enough to need the roofing replaced, and rot the decking is amazing. They must get zero winds. Make it legal by tearing it down, as you said, systematically and carefully. eeeek


----------



## Jarboa (Oct 25, 2011)

Sure would like to see whats behind that soffit. Just to see whats held it up this long. My vote Demo Demo Demo.


----------



## jim baird (Oct 25, 2011)

This job reminds me of the idea that building codes help "protect people from themselves".


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 25, 2011)

Salvage the wood to offset the costs maybe. Some of it looks like it could still

be structurally sound! Anyone in your area perform any reclamation work?

Nice pics. by the way!    Keep `em coming!

.


----------



## Alias (Oct 25, 2011)

Agree with jim, need to protect the happy homeowner/business owner from themselves in some cases. Yikes!

Love the electrical.  Tear it down and start again. Amazing that it has held up this long!

Sue


----------



## GCtony (Oct 25, 2011)

NO, Don't tear it down!!!  There has to be a structural engineer with post and beam experiance somewhere that can figure it out. It would be a shame to lose something like this to your local landfill.  Do you know if the timber and planking are redwood?


----------



## sonomaconsultant (Oct 25, 2011)

That should win a blue ribbon for FUBAR of the month!


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2011)

GCtony said:
			
		

> NO, Don't tear it down!!!  There has to be a structural engineer with post and beam experiance somewhere that can figure it out. It would be a shame to lose something like this to your local landfill.  Do you know if the timber and planking *are redwood*?


They are firewood.  It's gone.


----------

